# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Jessica Jessie

## sobral

Για να ανεβάσουμε λίγο την θερμοκρασία. Παρουσιάζω την Jessica Jessie, IFBB Bikini Pro. Κούκλα με αρκετή μυικότητα. Αθλητικό σκαρί γενικότερα αφού ασχολήθηκε με ποδόσφαιρο (soccer), μπάσκετ, βόλλευ ενώ πριν ασχοληθεί με τους αγώνες ήταν μοντέλο και επαγγελματίας NFL cheerleader για την ομάδα Washington Redskins.

Γενικά στοιχεία:


Τόπος Γέννησης: Fairfax, Virginia

Εθνικότητα: Γαλλογερμανίδα

Ηλικία: 29

Προπονητής: Shannon Dey (team bombshell)

Επάγγελμα: Personal Trainer και επικυρωμένη διατροφολόγος

*Διακρίσεις*


2011 IFBB New York Pro Bodybuilding, Figure & Bikini Championships        9th


2011 IFBB Pittsburgh Pro Figure & Bikini              6th


2011 IFBB 1st Phorm St. Louis Pro Bikini & Figure           2nd


2010 IFBB Olympia         16th


2010 IFBB John Simmons 202 & Bikini              6th


2010 IFBB Jacksonville Pro           4th


2010 IFBB Europa Battle of Champions        2nd


2010 NPC Junior National Championships        1st


2010 NPC Junior National Championships          1st


2010 NPC Pittsburgh           1st


2010 NPC NY Metropolitan        1st

προσωπικά από τις αγαπημένες μου. Πρόσφατα υπέγραψε με την SAN.

Δείτε φωτό:































φοβερή απλά! :01. Wink:

----------


## sobral

πείτε μου ότι δεν σας αρέσει η Jessie να τρελαθώ :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

> πείτε μου ότι δεν σας αρέσει η Jessie να τρελαθώ


τετοια ωρα,τετοια λογια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  μελαχρινη με σωματαρα κ αυτη οπως η αλλη που ποσταρες,με χτυπας σε ευασθητα σημεια ατιμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  φυσαει κ ωραιο μουτρακι κ αυτη,αρκετα πονηρο εχει αυτη βεβαια  :08. Evil Fire:  (βγαζει μια πονηραδα-αγριαδα  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Saldi

Mε έπιασαν τα κλάματα!!!Που είναι να πάω να την βρώ?

----------


## GREEK POWER

Oλη η ασχημια πανω της επεσε !  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## themisdas

πολυ καλη... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ όμορφη γυναικα,αλλα θα φανω γραφικος αν πω ότι μου φαίνεται ότι εχει κυτταρίτιδα;
Η΄ ιδέα μου ειναι; :01. Unsure:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Πολυ όμορφη γυναικα,αλλα θα φανω γραφικος αν πω ότι μου φαίνεται ότι εχει κυτταρίτιδα;
> Η΄ ιδέα μου ειναι;


Εχει αλλα δε μας χαΛαει!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλα εμενα σίγουρα δεν με χαλαει,απλα εχουμε και κατι απαιτητικους εδω μεσα :01. Razz: 
Ενταξει,δεν ειναι και στεγνα τα πόδια της στις φωτο,αν το παλεψει θα φτιαχτει,αν και η κατηγορία bikini δεν εχει ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις σε στεγνωματα κτλ,καμπύλες θελει και τσαχπινια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Καλα εμενα σίγουρα δεν με χαλαει,απλα εχουμε και κατι απαιτητικους εδω μεσα
> Ενταξει,δεν ειναι και στεγνα τα πόδια της στις φωτο,αν το παλεψει θα φτιαχτει,αν και η κατηγορία bikini δεν εχει ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις σε στεγνωματα κτλ,καμπύλες θελει και τσαχπινια


Eγω θα την ηθελα με αλλα 10 κιλα μυς-κρεας και θα ηταν οτι πρεπει!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα αυτην δεν κάνει να την κρίνουμε με τα κρητήρια του φίτνες αφού έτσι πρέπει να είναι σ αυτες τις κατηγορίες που συμμετέχει , είναι πάνω απ όλα θυληκό και όμορφη ποιός δεν θα ήθελε να πάει για μπάνιο μαζί της ας είναι και μόνος σε μια ερημική παραλία σε ενα τροπικό νησί  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

αλλα η δικιά μας η ελένη πλακίτση είναι πολυ πιο όμορφη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> αλλα η δικιά μας η ελένη πλακίτση είναι πολυ πιο όμορφη


+1

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

βαλτε κ αλλες photos...δεν ανεβαζουμε μονο στην αρχη και μετα το παραταμε...οπως και στην Amanda...more plz :01. Wink:

----------


## Saldi

> Πολυ όμορφη γυναικα,αλλα θα φανω γραφικος αν πω ότι μου φαίνεται ότι εχει κυτταρίτιδα;
> Η΄ ιδέα μου ειναι;


 Δεν έχει κυτταριτιδα..!
Ραγάδες έχει :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> Δεν έχει κυτταριτιδα..!
> Ραγάδες έχει


με προλαβες κ αυτο στο ενα μονο πως να το πω τωρα στο ενα απ τα 2  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sobral

> βαλτε κ αλλες photos...δεν ανεβαζουμε μονο στην αρχη και μετα το παραταμε...οπως και στην Amanda...more plz


cobra για πάρτη σου :01. Wink:  









(αν η τελευταία είναι παραπάνω....πονηρή απ 'οσο πρέπει πείτε μου να την σβήσω. :01. Wink: )

----------


## pizzass

μια χαρα αθωα ειναι!!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:   :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## sobral

> μια χαρα αθωα ειναι!!!


 :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  χαχαχα!!

----------


## gym

να την σβησεις... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sobral

> να την σβησεις...


σοβαρά τώρα να τη σβήσω? :01. Unsure: 
αν και τώρα που είδα τι έχει το τόπικ hot babes θα έλεγα ότι η κοπέλα είναι αγία μπροστά τους :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> cobra για πάρτη σου 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O M G και 39454282 LOL !!!!!THX brother :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast: 

επειδη εισαι καλο παιδι,σημερα θα κοιμηθει σπιτι μου και απο αυριο στη στελνω :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sobral

τι έγινε παιδιά (cobra και jessie) σηκωθήκατε ή ακόμη?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  πως περάσατε εχθές?χαχαχα! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> τι έγινε παιδιά (cobra και jessie) σηκωθήκατε ή ακόμη?  πως περάσατε εχθές?χαχαχα!


κατσε ρε ανυπομονε :08. Turtle:  της εφερα πρωινο στο κρεβατι και τρωει τωρα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sobral

> κατσε ρε ανυπομονε της εφερα πρωινο στο κρεβατι και τρωει τωρα


αα ωραία! τι της έφτιαξες platinum isolate (μιας κ σπονσοράρεται από τη San) με γάλα 2%,βρώμη, φρυγανιές με φυστικοβούτυρο και πράσινο μήλο?χαχαχα! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sobral



----------

